# Anonymous: Einbruch in ein Militärisches Netzwerk



## user1900 (12. Juli 2011)

*Anonymous: Einbruch in ein Militärisches Netzwerk*

*Anonymous greift Militärisches Netzwerk an und erbeutet 90.000 E-Mail*

Anonymous veröffentlichte Gestern am 11.7.2011 90.000 E-Mail Adressen mit den dazügehörigen Passwörten. Diese E-Mailadressen stammen aus dem Booz Allen Network.
Diese E-Mailadressen gehören Angehörigen der amerikanischen Streitkräften. Es gibt noch keine offizielle Stellungnahme der Firma, laut ihres Vertrages ist es ihnen auch nicht gestattet.
Nicht nur E-Mailadressen von Militärangehörigen wurden veröffentlich, auch Konten von Geheimdienstmitarbeitern wurden preisgegeben.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle:http://itnews.com​


----------



## Aufpassen (12. Juli 2011)

Ordentlich.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Anonymous: Einbruch in ein Militärisches Netzwerk*

Haben diese Typen nichts besseres zu tun als sich andauernt auf irgendwelche Seiten einzuhacken?
 Ich hoffe, dass die irgendwann mal geschnappt werden.


----------



## user1900 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Anonymous: Einbruch in ein Militärisches Netzwerk*

Die kann man nicht schnappen, ich denke einige ihrer Grundsätze sind ok. Aber ihre Hacks sind nicht richtig.


----------



## Stricherstrich (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Anonymous: Einbruch in ein Militärisches Netzwerk*

(Bumst lieber die GEMA)


----------



## user1900 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Anonymous: Einbruch in ein Militärisches Netzwerk*

Eine Aktion ist schon geplant momentan veröffentlichen sie Tools zum "entsperren" von Conten auf Youtube. (Proxy´s)


----------



## AMD (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Anonymous: Einbruch in ein Militärisches Netzwerk*

Solche Tools gibts ja wohl mal schon länger... solche Tools sind also nicht gerade neu.
Aber ich finde die Aktion trotzdem *******! Sollen sie doch gegen irgendwelche Firmen vorgehen wenn Sie ein Problem damit haben, ok das verstehe ich noch aber wenn (mal wieder) irgendwelche "kleinen" Leute drunter leiden und sogar Kontodaten veröffentlicht werden habe ich dafür NULL Verständnis!


----------



## user1900 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Anonymous: Einbruch in ein Militärisches Netzwerk*

Das waren nicht irgent welche Kontodaten das waren geheime Militär E-Mailkonten, ich denke mal die wollten einfach darauf hinweisen das es zu einfach ist in solche "Hochsicherheitsnetzte" einzudringen.

EDIT: Ich habe dafür auch kein Verständnis


----------



## A.N.D.I. (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Anonymous: Einbruch in ein Militärisches Netzwerk*



user1900 schrieb:


> Das waren nicht irgent welche Kontodaten das waren geheime Militär E-Mailkonten, ich denke mal die wollten einfach darauf hinweisen das es zu einfach ist in solche "Hochsicherheitsnetzte" einzudringen.
> 
> EDIT: Ich habe dafür auch kein Verständnis


 
Diese "begabten" Hacker können sich doch bei Unternehmen für Sicherheitssoftware bewerben. Dort können sie die Programmierer der Sicherheitssoftware herausfordern und nach Lücken suchen, damit die Programmierer diese Lücken stopfen können. Damit hätte alle einen Nutzen davon. Aber auf diesen "Möchtegern-Robin Hood" Verein kann ich verzichten.


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Anonymous: Einbruch in ein Militärisches Netzwerk*

Durch solche Idioten wird in absehbarer Zeit der 3te Weltkrieg noch ausbrechen... ich mein früher, als Kind, wollt ich sowas mal zum Spass machen, aber das was "anonymus" oder wie der kindergarten sich schimpft macht ist nicht aktzeptabel und sollte mit der vollen breitseite des gesetzes bestraft werden. Zur not auch mit waffengewalt.

es geht so nicht mehr weiter.


----------



## Bambusbar (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Anonymous: Einbruch in ein Militärisches Netzwerk*

Schön ... haben die USA nicht letztens erst ein Gesetzt verabschiedet, das Cyberwar als legalen Kriegsgrund ansieht und es den Streitkräften erlaubt, mir realer Waffengewalt vorzugehen? (so oder so ähnlich, wenn ich mich recht entsinne).

Ich meine, irgendwelche Konzerne zu hacken - ja, wenns Spaß macht.
Aber das Militär? Da sollte man imho echt aufpassen, sich nicht am Feuer zu verbrennen.

Trotzdem denke für die News


----------



## A.N.D.I. (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Anonymous: Einbruch in ein Militärisches Netzwerk*



Bambusbar schrieb:


> Schön ... haben die USA nicht letztens erst ein Gesetzt verabschiedet, das Cyberwar als legalen Kriegsgrund ansieht und es den Streitkräften erlaubt, mir realer Waffengewalt vorzugehen? (so oder so ähnlich, wenn ich mich recht entsinne).
> 
> Ich meine, irgendwelche Konzerne zu hacken - ja, wenns Spaß macht.
> Aber das Militär? Da sollte man imho echt aufpassen, sich nicht am Feuer zu verbrennen.
> ...


 
US-Cyberstrategie | Hackerangriffe sollen Kriegsgrund werden | Politik-Nachrichten | news.de

Ich bin gegen jede Art von Hacken zum Zeitvertreib. Wenn jedoch Berufshacker sich dafür einsetzen, um Software und Internet sicherer zu machen, dann ist das in Ordnung und legitim.


----------



## inzpekta (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Anonymous: Einbruch in ein Militärisches Netzwerk*

Solche Aktionen stoßen bei mir auch auch Unverständnis.
Wenn die Gruppe sich als "Robin Hoods" des Internet sehen, dann sollen
sie was hacken wo die Allgemeinheit einen Nutzen von hat.
z.B. die Spritpreise für ne Stunde auf -,50 € setzen. 
Illegal ist das allemal was sie machen, warum dann nicht mal sowas...

Das hier fällt bei mir unter "Aktionen aus Langeweile". Einen Nutzen kann da niemand draus ziehen.
Was haben diese Soldaten denn schlimmes getan, oder die Neckermann Kunden oder
sonstwer der auf einer der veröffentlichten Listen steht.

Aber auch hier denke ich, wenn es die nicht machen, dann macht es wer anders. 
Sowas wird es immer geben...


----------



## Neav (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Anonymous: Einbruch in ein Militärisches Netzwerk*

Die meisten von euch sind doch zu blöd um er erkennen das diese Aktionen einen relativ großen nutzen haben oder? 

Allein das solch "hochsicheren" Netzwerke von Anonymous "gehackt" wurden zeigt wie man auf eine entsprechende Schutzmechnismen verzichtet. Sei es wegen Geldgeilheit o.ä.
Wer sagt den das nicht schon andere genau diese Daten ergattert haben und diese NICHT veröffentlicht haben? Man macht auf dieses Problem aufmerksam. Den hier ist die Gefährung aller Personen dessen Daten unbemerkt entwended wurden wesentlich größer. Gerade bei solch Firmen die keine Auskünfte geben dürfen.

Oder wie oft kommt es vor das irgendwelche Kreditkarten von unbekannt belastet werden? Der besitzer sich dies aber nicht erklären kann? Auch hier ist die Möglichkeit im Spiel das irgendwelche Datenbanken unbemerkt geknackt wurden. Solch Aktionen wie Anonymous sie macht, machen auf dieses Problem aufmerksam. (unter anderem auch die Passwörter mancher z.B. 123456). Natürlich ist es für die Betroffenen nicht gerade gut. Aber wer daraus NICHT lernt, hat halt Pech.

Ach btw. kann jemand eine Bombe auf Monsanto werfen? KKTHXBYE

MfG


----------



## DarkMo (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Anonymous: Einbruch in ein Militärisches Netzwerk*

das kann man aber auch in offizieller zusammenarbeit mit diesen leuten klären un muss es nich auf diese art und weise tun *find*


----------



## A.N.D.I. (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Anonymous: Einbruch in ein Militärisches Netzwerk*

@Neav

Ich kann DarkMo nur zu stimmen. Diese Anonymous "Experten" sollten sich mit den Betroffenen zusammensetzen und nach einer Lösung suchen und nicht im Internet verbreiten, dass sie so viele Daten entwendet haben. Tut mir Leid, aber für mich hat es den Anschein, dass Anonymous aus Hackern besteht, die den Ernst des Lebens noch nicht erkannt haben.


----------



## Neav (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Anonymous: Einbruch in ein Militärisches Netzwerk*

Viel zu uneffizient. Einem Unternehmen einen Seitehieb in Form von aufdecken einfachster Sicherheitslücken ist viel effizienter (sollte man meinen) und schreckt ggf. andere Unternehmen auf ihr System ebenfalls auf solch Probleme zu untersuchen. 

Same problem as ever. Was jemand nicht weis kann er auch nicht "beheben/fixen"


Edit: @ A.N.D.I.
Ich kann die verärgerung verstehen, allerding beachte wie oft z.B. Datenbanken durch SQL-Injection geknackt wurden und wieviele Unternehmen das Problem erst dann gefixt haben. Die, die dies nicht gemacht haben sind am Ende die doofen. Ich als Kunde bei einem derartigen Unternehmen würde mich schnell nach einer Alternative umsehen.


----------



## Antonio (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Anonymous: Einbruch in ein Militärisches Netzwerk*



Aufpassen schrieb:


> Ordentlich.


 
Was ist daran bitte Ordentlich ??


----------



## A.N.D.I. (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Anonymous: Einbruch in ein Militärisches Netzwerk*



Neav schrieb:


> Viel zu uneffizient. Einem Unternehmen einen Seitehieb in Form von aufdecken einfachster Sicherheitslücken ist viel effizienter (sollte man meinen) und schreckt ggf. andere Unternehmen auf ihr System ebenfalls auf solch Probleme zu untersuchen.
> 
> Same problem as ever. Was jemand nicht weis kann er auch nicht "beheben/fixen"
> 
> ...


 
Natürlich muss das Unternehmen Einsicht zeigen, aber Anonymous ist kein Stück besser mit dem was sie gerade veranstalten.


----------



## Iceananas (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Anonymous: Einbruch in ein Militärisches Netzwerk*

Die spielen allmählich mit dem Feuer. Ins Militärnetz zu hacken ist schon sehr gewagt, und bringt am Ende auch nicht. Ich bin auch dafür dass sie mit ihren Hackkünsten mal was gutes tun, z.B. die GEMA verrecken lassen. Oder die GEZ. Oder beide


----------



## MfDoom (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Anonymous: Einbruch in ein Militärisches Netzwerk*



Bamboocha2510 schrieb:


> Durch solche Idioten wird in absehbarer Zeit der 3te Weltkrieg noch ausbrechen... ich mein früher, als Kind, wollt ich sowas mal zum Spass machen, aber das was "anonymus" oder wie der kindergarten sich schimpft macht ist nicht aktzeptabel und sollte mit der vollen breitseite des gesetzes bestraft werden. Zur not auch mit waffengewalt.
> 
> es geht so nicht mehr weiter.


 OMG  hast du Frust?


hast Recht, alle vergasen 

Ich finde es gut das es solche "Hacker" gibt. Sie decken schonungslos auf, was sonst vertuscht wird oder nie ans Tageslicht kommt.


----------



## Anxifer (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Anonymous: Einbruch in ein Militärisches Netzwerk*



A.N.D.I. schrieb:


> Diese "begabten" Hacker können sich doch bei Unternehmen für Sicherheitssoftware bewerben. Dort können sie die Programmierer der Sicherheitssoftware herausfordern und nach Lücken suchen, damit die Programmierer diese Lücken stopfen können. Damit hätte alle einen Nutzen davon. Aber auf diesen "Möchtegern-Robin Hood" Verein kann ich verzichten.


 So wie Sony GeoHot einen Platz angeboten hat? Welche Firma möchte bitte von einem Aussenstehenden erklärt bekommen, wie seine IT-Infrastruktur bzw. die Absicherung dafür auszusehen hat?
Ist meiner Meinung nach eher durch und durch eine Blamage, dass mittlerweile sehr wenig auf Sicherheit gelegt wird


----------



## Neav (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Anonymous: Einbruch in ein Militärisches Netzwerk*



A.N.D.I. schrieb:


> Natürlich muss das Unternehmen Einsicht zeigen, aber Anonymous ist kein Stück besser mit dem was sie gerade veranstalten.



Also lieber nix machen und anderen bösen Buben unbemerkt ihr Zeug machen lassen? Na dann 



Iceananas schrieb:


> Die spielen allmählich mit dem Feuer. Ins  Militärnetz zu hacken ist schon sehr gewagt, und bringt am Ende auch  nicht. Ich bin auch dafür dass sie mit ihren Hackkünsten mal was gutes  tun, z.B. die GEMA verrecken lassen. Oder die GEZ. Oder beide


 
Dafür 

Aber Anonymous spielt nicht mit dem Feuer. Es sind zu viele. Verschwindet einer, kommen ein paar neue dazu.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Anonymous: Einbruch in ein Militärisches Netzwerk*



Neav schrieb:


> Die meisten von euch sind doch zu blöd um er erkennen das diese Aktionen einen relativ großen nutzen haben oder?
> 
> ....


Solange der große Nutzen nicht der ist, das Regierungen das Internet zensieren und überwachen wollen. Da sie diese Hacks nur schwer verhindern können, liegt es wahrscheinlich nahe, allen auf die Finger zu schauen.


----------



## Snorri (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Anonymous: Einbruch in ein Militärisches Netzwerk*

Ehrlich gesagt ich finds net schlecht. Mir geht dieses ganze " Du musst dich hier regestrieren, gib hier deine Daten ein usw " sowas von auf den geist. Es geht doch keine sau was an. Früher gings ja auch ohne und alle waren zufrieden. Spiele cd rein, key eingegben, installiert, gezockt, ohne sich vorher ne halbe stunde druch irgendwelchen regestationsmüll zu klicken und irgendwelche tools zu installieren die prüfen ob das spiel orginal is. Für was bezahl ich überhaupt n spiel, wenn es mir im enteffekt doch nicht gehört ( mit gehören mein ich es steht bei mir im schrank, ich kann es installieren so oft ich will, brauche keine internetverbindung und keine tools).

Weiter so sag ich nur damit die leute mal aufwachen und sehen wie verarscht sie eigentlich werden.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Anonymous: Einbruch in ein Militärisches Netzwerk*



Neav schrieb:


> Also lieber nix machen und anderen bösen Buben unbemerkt ihr Zeug machen lassen? Na dann


 

Natürlich sollte man man verhindern, dass andere böse Buben sowas machen. Mich kotzt es einfach nur an, dass die Leute von Anonymous anscheinend nur zeigen wollen wie gut sie sind. Nach der Sache mit Sony behauptet niemand, dass sie schlecht sind, aber sie sollten auch Vorschläge zur Verbesserung der Sicherheit machen. Die richten so viel Schaden an, in dem sie alle Daten veröffentlichen. Demnach hat es Anonymous auf die Daten der Kunden abgesehen und nicht auf die Betreiber der Seiten. Der Kunde ist mal wieder der Verlierer.


----------



## user1900 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Anonymous: Einbruch in ein Militärisches Netzwerk*

DAs sind einfach Leute die zuviel Zeit und zu viel Anerkennung für das was die machen bekommen.


----------



## MfDoom (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Anonymous: Einbruch in ein Militärisches Netzwerk*



user1900 schrieb:


> DAs sind einfach Leute die zuviel Zeit und zu viel Anerkennung für das was die machen bekommen.


 Ja und einige andere scheinen sehr neidisch auf die Annerkennung und Aufmerksamkeit zu sein.


----------



## inzpekta (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Anonymous: Einbruch in ein Militärisches Netzwerk*



Snorri schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt ich finds net schlecht. Mir geht dieses ganze " Du musst dich hier regestrieren, gib hier deine Daten ein usw " sowas von auf den geist. Es geht doch keine sau was an. Früher gings ja auch ohne und alle waren zufrieden. Spiele cd rein, key eingegben, installiert, gezockt, ohne sich vorher ne halbe stunde druch irgendwelchen regestationsmüll zu klicken und irgendwelche tools zu installieren die prüfen ob das spiel orginal is. Für was bezahl ich überhaupt n spiel, wenn es mir im enteffekt doch nicht gehört ( mit gehören mein ich es steht bei mir im schrank, ich kann es installieren so oft ich will, brauche keine internetverbindung und keine tools)...


 
Das find ich mittlerweile auch zu umständlich und viel zu intim!



A.N.D.I. schrieb:


> ... Demnach hat es Anonymous auf die Daten der Kunden abgesehen und nicht auf die Betreiber der Seiten. Der Kunde ist mal wieder der Verlierer.


 
Das unterschreib ich mal so! Ganz meine Worte. Und wenn Sony und Co. irgendwelchen Grips in der Birne haben, dann holen sie sich die Jungs und Mädels mit ins Boot. Wenn man sie nicht bekämpfen kann, dann kann man sie bezahlen.

Mich würde mal der Altersdurchschnitt von diesen Gruppen interessieren...


----------



## patricknrw (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Anonymous: Einbruch in ein Militärisches Netzwerk*

ich finde die Aktion schon ok, sie sollte die daten aber nicht veröffentlichen sondern den betreibern zeigen das sie unssicher sind.
besser anonymus hack, als irgendwelche terroristen die dann unsere streitkräfte steuern können und das ganze sicherheitssystem lahmlegen.
hoffe nur er ist kein terrorist

@ Anonymus
Hack doch bitte die GEZ, GEMA und wenns geht ARD und ZDF den die braucht keiner!
danke  wenn du das schafts, go for President


----------



## A.N.D.I. (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Anonymous: Einbruch in ein Militärisches Netzwerk*



patricknrw schrieb:


> ich finde die Aktion schon ok, sie sollte die daten aber nicht veröffentlichen sondern den betreibern zeigen das sie unssicher sind.
> besser anonymus hack, als irgendwelche terroristen die dann unsere streitkräfte steuern können und das ganze sicherheitssystem lahmlegen.
> hoffe nur er ist kein terrorist
> 
> ...



ARD, ZDF?

Hast du dir mal das Nachmittagsprogramm von RTL angeschaut? 
Da kommt nur Mist, der nur der Zerstörung deiner Gehirnzellen dient. Oder die Nachrichten: Ich will das Ergebnis der Landtagswahl in Sachsen-Anhalt hören. Am Anfang kam was über Libyen und danach dachte ich, dass etwas über die Landtagswahl gesagt wird. Aber nein, erst kommt etwas über den Tot von Knut!!! Ich hätte ausrasten können! 
Vom ZDF kommt die Heute Show mit Oliver Welke. Das ist der einzige Grund, warum ich noch den Fernseher einschalte. Die Tagesschau ist eigentlich auch sehr informativ.


----------



## Jan565 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Anonymous: Einbruch in ein Militärisches Netzwerk*

Auf jeden Fall eine gute sache die Annonymus da gestartet hat. Trifft es mal die richtigen. 



patricknrw schrieb:


> besser anonymus hack, als irgendwelche terroristen die dann unsere streitkräfte steuern können und das ganze sicherheitssystem lahmlegen.
> hoffe nur er ist kein terrorist


 
Wenn man mal überlegt das die Merkel einen Panzerexport nach Saudi Arabien beschlossen hat, in einen Staat wo es keine Demokratie und Frauen unterdrückung gibt, kann ich nur sagen, wir leben in einer Welt die von Terroristen gesteuert wird.


----------



## inzpekta (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Anonymous: Einbruch in ein Militärisches Netzwerk*



Jan565 schrieb:


> ...Wenn man mal überlegt das die Merkel einen Panzerexport nach Saudi Arabien beschlossen hat, in einen Staat wo es keine Demokratie und Frauen unterdrückung gibt, kann ich nur sagen, wir leben in einer Welt die von Terroristen gesteuert wird.


 
Das ist halt deren Weltanschauung und vor allem Religion. Wenn die nicht wäre... Und nicht alle von da unten sind Terroristen!
Aber das ist hier nicht Topic

Die Panzersache ist ethisch sicher fraglich, aber Fakt ist doch: Wenn wir die Panzer nicht verkaufen tut es halt wer anders. Dann können wir uns wenigstens die Dollars einstecken. Auch das ist nicht Topic

Letztendlich find ich diese Hackergeschichten weder gut noch schlecht, einfach nur überflüssig...


----------



## Iceananas (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Anonymous: Einbruch in ein Militärisches Netzwerk*



inzpekta schrieb:


> Das ist halt deren Weltanschauung und vor allem Religion. Wenn die nicht wäre... Und nicht alle von da unten sind Terroristen!


 
Das stimmt... die Terroristen sitzen eigentlich im Bundestag


----------



## oGuzee (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Anonymous: Einbruch in ein Militärisches Netzwerk*

Also ich finde das mit dem Militär falsch.. anstatt den Menschen somit zu schaden häckt euch doch zum Beispiel da rein wo die ganzen bösen Taten der US Army liegt! Oder helft doch gleich Julian Assange mit WikiLeaks! Das ist etwas sehr sehr gutes! 

@PS3 Hack: Das haben die nur gemacht weil SonyEntertainment es nicht anders verdient hat! PS3-Hacker anzuzeigen ist ja mal wirklich eine Frechheit!


Ansonsten... hackt mal GEMA, GEZ, RTL (gleich Server und alles was sie haben zerstören), Apple, FaceBook und was es sonst so an unnützen Dingen auf der Welt gibt!


----------



## user1900 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Anonymous: Einbruch in ein Militärisches Netzwerk*



oGuzee schrieb:


> Also ich finde das mit dem Militär falsch.. anstatt den Menschen somit zu schaden häckt euch doch zum Beispiel da rein wo die ganzen bösen Taten der US Army liegt! Oder helft doch gleich Julian Assange mit WikiLeaks! Das ist etwas sehr sehr gutes!
> 
> @PS3 Hack: Das haben die nur gemacht weil SonyEntertainment es nicht anders verdient hat! PS3-Hacker anzuzeigen ist ja mal wirklich eine Frechheit!
> 
> ...



Ich finde was du da von dir gibts ist schon im hohen maße illegal, sachma was haben Apple und Facebook getan das sie gehackt werden sollten, und nur mal so es geht dann immer zulasten der User, der Konzern hat nen Kurzen Imageschaden und das wasrs. Ist ja auch klar die haben ja nur die Kundendaten, die Kunden sind nich da, also warum willst du User bestrafen?


----------



## A.N.D.I. (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Anonymous: Einbruch in ein Militärisches Netzwerk*



oGuzee schrieb:


> Also ich finde das mit dem Militär falsch.. anstatt den Menschen somit zu schaden häckt euch doch zum Beispiel da rein wo die ganzen bösen Taten der US Army liegt! Oder helft doch gleich Julian Assange mit WikiLeaks! Das ist etwas sehr sehr gutes!
> 
> @PS3 Hack: Das haben die nur gemacht weil SonyEntertainment es nicht anders verdient hat! PS3-Hacker anzuzeigen ist ja mal wirklich eine Frechheit!
> 
> ...


 
Zwar nervt es mich manchmal gewaltig, wenn ich auf Youtube keine Videos sehen kann, weil die GEMA ihre Finger im Spiel hatte, aber trotzdem wünsche ich mir nicht, dass die gehackt werden. Sowas wünsche ich niemanden. Das Gleiche gilt für GEZ und RTL. Wenn mal dein PC von Anonymous gehackt wird und alle Daten entwendet werden, dann kannst du dich vielleicht mal in die Lage der Betroffenen hineinversetzen.
Es ist gut, dass die Löcher im Sicherheitssystem ans Tageslicht gebracht werden, aber der Stil von Anonymous ist einfach nur ganz große ******* (sry, für verbale Entgleisung).
Jetzt kann ich die Entscheidungen der USA auch verstehen, da man diese Hackergruppen anscheinend nicht anders stoppen kann.


----------



## user1900 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Anonymous: Einbruch in ein Militärisches Netzwerk*

Wie wollen die die denn aufhalten?


----------



## A.N.D.I. (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Anonymous: Einbruch in ein Militärisches Netzwerk*

US-Cyberstrategie | Hackerangriffe sollen Kriegsgrund werden | Politik-Nachrichten | news.de

Steht im Link. Es ist traurig und hart, aber anders kann man diese Menschen nicht mehr ins richtige Leben zurückholen.
Bevor hier jemand denkt, ich würde Krieg und Co unterstützen, dann liegt ihr falsch. Wenn Polizisten vor diesen Hackern stehen würden, dann sind die sofort ruhig.


----------



## user1900 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Anonymous: Einbruch in ein Militärisches Netzwerk*

LOL das ist krass, ich meine einen Kriegsgrund was wollen die machen mit Scattraketen auf die Hacker schießen oder gleich Streubomben.


----------



## zøtac (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Anonymous: Einbruch in ein Militärisches Netzwerk*

Gott, diese möchtegern Helden gehen auf die Eier, bitte einsperren


----------



## A.N.D.I. (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Anonymous: Einbruch in ein Militärisches Netzwerk*



user1900 schrieb:


> LOL das ist krass, ich meine einen Kriegsgrund was wollen die machen mit Scattraketen auf die Hacker schießen oder gleich Streubomben.


 
Sowas würde ich nicht machen. Doch wenn man mit einem Sondereinsatzkommando (Heißt es bei den Amis SWAT?) anrückt, kann man schon Eindruck schinden, auch ohne Anwendung von Waffengewalt.


----------



## user1900 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Anonymous: Einbruch in ein Militärisches Netzwerk*

Das wäre ja aber eindringen in das Hoheitsgebiet eins souvärensen Staates


----------



## A.N.D.I. (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Anonymous: Einbruch in ein Militärisches Netzwerk*



user1900 schrieb:


> Das wäre ja aber eindringen in das Hoheitsgebiet eins souvärensen Staates


 
Kommt drauf an wo die Jungs von Anonymous sitzen. In den USA wäre das kein Problem. Sind sie jedoch auf der Welt verstreut, dann werden die Behörden wohl zusammenarbeiten müssen.


----------



## user1900 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Anonymous: Einbruch in ein Militärisches Netzwerk*

Jo ich denke das nen Land wie die Schweiz so was nicht zulässt


----------



## A.N.D.I. (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Anonymous: Einbruch in ein Militärisches Netzwerk*



user1900 schrieb:


> Jo ich denke das nen Land wie die Schweiz so was nicht zulässt


 
Das ist Politik und geht uns nichts an.


----------



## NCphalon (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Anonymous: Einbruch in ein Militärisches Netzwerk*



A.N.D.I. schrieb:


> Das ist Politik und geht uns nichts an.


 
Und genau wegen sowas sitzen solche flaschen im Bundestag^^


----------



## A.N.D.I. (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Anonymous: Einbruch in ein Militärisches Netzwerk*



NCphalon schrieb:


> Und genau wegen sowas sitzen solche flaschen im Bundestag^^


 
Die Formulierung von meinem vohrigen Beitrag ist falsch.  Man müsste sich mit dem internationalen Rechtssystem mehr ausseinander setzen, um Kommandoaktionen gegen eine internationale Gruppe von Hackern zu verstehen.

Wenn am Sonntag Bundestagswahl wäre, dann hätte ich kein Plan wen ich wählen würde. Die Politiker halten sich gar nicht mehr an ihre Wahlversprechen (Energiepolitik) und treffen Entscheidungen, die von eigenem Nutzen sind. 

Sorry für offtopic.


----------



## MARIIIO (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Anonymous: Einbruch in ein Militärisches Netzwerk*

Sehr interessant, anzusehen, wie sehr die Meinungen bei dem Thema auseinandergehen.

Grundsätzlich sind wohl alle dafür, dass die Sicherheitslücken aufgestöbert werden, nur am Umgang mit den Daten scheiden sich hier die Geister. Meiner Meinung nach ist das Veröffentlichen nicht die feine englische Art, aber anders ist eben die Medienwirksamkeit, und somit die gesamte Wirkung der Aktion leider nicht erreichbar. 

Ich denke, Anonymus geht es nicht darum, den einzelnen Benutzern zu Schaden sondern der Organisation, die dahintersteht.

Meine Meinung zu Anonymus ist geteilt, einerseits finde ich die Robin Hood Aktionen gut, das Problem ist, dass eben Anonymus selbst entscheidet, wer böse ist und eine Bestrafung verdient hat. Von der technischen leistung bin ich ebenso beeindruckt, kenne mich beim Hacken kein Stück aus, aber ich denke die Jungs (und Mädels?  )können einiges...


----------



## iceman650 (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Anonymous: Einbruch in ein Militärisches Netzwerk*

Da lobe ich mir doch den Chaos Computer Club....


Mfg, ice


----------



## Darkfleet85 (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Anonymous: Einbruch in ein Militärisches Netzwerk*



A.N.D.I. schrieb:


> Sowas würde ich nicht machen. Doch wenn man mit einem Sondereinsatzkommando (Heißt es bei den Amis SWAT?) anrückt, kann man schon Eindruck schinden, auch ohne Anwendung von Waffengewalt.


 
Als ob die sich rückverfolgen liessen, wohl eher nicht..


----------



## SyN-Flood (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Anonymous: Einbruch in ein Militärisches Netzwerk*

Was Annonymous da versucht zu erreichen ist warscheinlich eine Revolution , um der Regierung zu zeigen das sie nicht alles mit uns machen können was sie wollen find ich auch gut, aber was wenn der  Schuss nach hinten losgeht und die Regierung hand anlegt und das Internet soweit beherscht das wir nicht mehr uneingeschränkt surfen können?


----------



## user1900 (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Anonymous: Einbruch in ein Militärisches Netzwerk*

Dann sind wir in der Zeit von dem Gläasernen Bürger angekommen, doch es gibt Hoffnung, man nennt es anonymisierung. Einfaches Prinzipü man nehmen 10 Proxys schalte sie intereinander und schon kennt nimand deine wirkliche Ip. Das ganze geht aber nur wenn sicher gestellt ist das der Proxy nichts loggt.


----------



## Aufpassen (14. Juli 2011)

user1900 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann sind wir in der Zeit von dem Gläasernen Bürger angekommen, doch es gibt Hoffnung, man nennt es anonymisierung. Einfaches Prinzipü man nehmen 10 Proxys schalte sie intereinander und schon kennt nimand deine wirkliche Ip. Das ganze geht aber nur wenn sicher gestellt ist das der Proxy nichts loggt.



Viel zu aufwendig.

Einfach einen VPN nehmen, der nicht loggt & in Russland oder im asiatischen Raum seine Server hat.

Diesen VPN zahlst du dann mit uKash, PSC etc..

Und in keine Accouts einloggen, die in Verbindung mit deinem Namen stehen oder Hinweise auf dich geben.

Und selbst dann ist man nicht 100% Anonym.


----------



## user1900 (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Anonymous: Einbruch in ein Militärisches Netzwerk*

beide Möglichkeiten mischen und man hat schon eine hohe anonymität.


----------

